
Facebook Failed to Police How Its Partners Handled User Data - chablent
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/12/technology/facebook-data-privacy-users.html
======
tareqak
Hopefully, Congress can police Facebook better than Facebook can police its
partners.

